# Scheduled Site Downtime - Evening 6-18-2007



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 18, 2007)

In order to try to resolve certain ongoing issues, our techs will be doing an intense diagnostic on our webserver. This should start at about midnight tonight (Eastern Standard Time), and last for several hours.

I will be closing the site while they do this to avoid any chance of further database corruption.

I will reopen the site as soon as I can.  

Estimated Downtime will be 2-12 hours.


*Sites Effected are:*
cmatalk.com
jmatalk.com
kmatalk.com
martialtalk.com
remypresas.com
swordartstalk.com


We apologize for this inconvenience.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 18, 2007)

You mean ... I have to spend time with my family tonight? :lol2:


----------



## Drac (Jun 18, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> You mean ... I have to spend time with my family tonight? :lol2:


 

The horror, the horror..


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> You mean ... I have to spend time with my family tonight?



You could join me you-know-where...looks like it's not on the list!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 18, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> In order to try to resolve certain ongoing issues, our techs will be doing an intense diagnostic on our webserver. This should start at about midnight tonight (Eastern Standard Time), and last for several hours.
> 
> I will be closing the site while they do this to avoid any chance of further database corruption.
> 
> ...



*NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



shesulsa said:


> You mean ... I have to spend time with my family tonight? :lol2:



see above!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> In order to try to resolve certain ongoing issues, our techs will be doing an intense diagnostic on our webserver. This should start at about midnight tonight (Eastern Standard Time), and last for several hours.
> 
> I will be closing the site while they do this to avoid any chance of further database corruption.
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..........

That means... I'll have no choice but to go to bed... _early_!!!!!!  During my _vacation!_  Oh, the horror... the horror... :uhohh:    :xtrmshock  :tantrum:  :angry:    :whip:  :wah:  :flammad:  :disgust:  :anic:    :cuss:

Thanks for the heads-up, Bob - I hope it takes care of the problems that have been cropping up sporadically.  :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 18, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> You mean ... I have to spend time with my family tonight? :lol2:


 

Yea me too what a shame.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 18, 2007)

******POUTS*****  *You mean I have to go to that "other" site, just to kill time before Ba gua?!?!?    It's either that, or watch nothing on t.v....  GOODY!


----------



## Ryokeen (Jun 18, 2007)

Haha you guys crack me up. 

Poor FAMILIES having to put up with you guys.
haha 

Cheers for the warning.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 18, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Estimated Downtime will be 2-12 hours.
> 
> 
> *Sites Effected are:*
> ...



So KenpoTalk is not included on the list??  Does that mean I can hang out over there while MartialTalk is down?

- Ceicei


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey, wait... does that mean the Nephrites Citadel will be up too?  Hmm... might have time to go catch up over there... hmm...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 18, 2007)

KT and Nephrites aren't effected.


----------



## crushing (Jun 18, 2007)

Bob,

I don't know if it helps your troubleshooting, maybe it has been reported by others, but I got the following error just a few minutes ago trying to open a thread:

vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following: 
You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.6 files without also running the vBulletin upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now. 
The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run Rebuild Bitfields from tools.php, which you can upload from the do_not_upload folder of the vBulletin package. 

Fatal error: vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in /includes/init.php on line 213


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 18, 2007)

crushing said:


> Bob,
> 
> I don't know if it helps your troubleshooting, maybe it has been reported by others, but I got the following error just a few minutes ago trying to open a thread:
> 
> ...



Got the same message when I tried posting a comment a moment ago.  I thought for a moment there the server went down early...

- Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 18, 2007)

That's one of 2 we're trying to kill.

I'll be taking the site offline shortly.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 19, 2007)

ok, 9 hours later and..... nothing.

Waiting to hear from a few more people, then we'll have to do this again.


----------

